# Helpful Dads



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

*You guys missed a great day!!  Just getting back home.  These people needs all the help they can get.  I wanted to send it earlier but was unable.  So if you would like to help in future events then use the contact details below.*

Regards, BlackJamaican

Ur invited 2 my BBQ and fun day today, bring ur kids, nephews, nieces and have a great day

Fathers Club FUN DAY Sunday 17th June 2012 (Fathers Day)

This event is open for Men and Women to bring Children to. As it is the first Fathers Club event we have decided to make it open for everybody so that the community can come out and support good Fathers.

@ Springfield Community Centre, 110 Union Road, Stockwell SW8 2SH

Time : 2:00pm - 5:30pm

* BBQ
* Bouncy Castle
* Music
* Inside & outside venue
* Games
* Face Painting
* Cake Sale
* Mini park with slides
* Nintendo Wii

Info - 07931275497
BB - 2864F80C
Twitter - @thefathersclub

This event has not been funded by any charity or organisation. All hire, staff costs etc have been paid for by Stamina who has insisted that the entry fee is by donation only. Support the Fathers Club and pay what u can 

We will need Fathers Club helpers, if u think u can donate skills, equipment or have any ideas that could make this event better please contact us. We will have all the information about the first Fathers Club outing which will take place in the Summer holidays 

Hi this is Stamina, I'm asking u all to support this movement and help me to help the community. T
I hope your in a good mood today!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> *You guys missed a great day!! *


 This board covers the whole UK as well as having members overseas, so I'm putting this in the Brixton Noticeboard (which is, incidentally the only forum that is allowed to post stuff like this without prior permission from the moderators).


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 17, 2012)

Bit late, no?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Bit late, no?


Yes...and more than a bit!!  I just wanted the 'Helpful Dads' to know about it so maybe they could get involved in future events.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This board covers the whole UK as well as having members overseas, so I'm putting this in the Brixton Noticeboard (which is, incidentally the only forum that is allowed to post stuff like this without prior permission from the moderators).


Ok I think I understand...I am just getting my head around this site...it's interesting and I can see myself contributing from time to time.  All the same thanks for the infomation Mrs Pie.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 17, 2012)

No worries.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No worries.


Wow such prompt responses!!  I like!  Mrs Pie, how do I post on the Brixton 'Forum?'


----------



## ddraig (Jun 17, 2012)

this is the Brixton Forum link http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/brixton.47/
and the Brixton Noticeboard forum http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/brixton-noticeboard.54/
or when you go on the main page scroll down until you can see the Brixton forum under places


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 17, 2012)

It's worth looking at the FAQ (top of page).


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Ok I think I understand...I am just getting my head around this site...it's interesting and I can see myself contributing from time to time. All the same thanks for the infomation Mrs Pie.


 
Hehheh 'Mrs Pie'


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Hehheh 'Mrs Pie'


 


Maggie Pie clearly

waves at BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> Hehheh 'Mrs Pie'


Happy to make you smile Miss Dark...hope I didn't offend your mate 'kali'-buzz?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Maggie Pie clearly
> 
> waves at BlackJamaican


Exactly what I was thinking...(waves at BlackJamaican!), is that an insult?  Or just simply what it says...you're waving at me in a cyber way of saying hello?  If is just a way of saying hello then hello back to you Miss Dark, if it's an insult....well then I am not offended...try again


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldn't dare 

I'm too young to be a dad though, I shouldn't really be contributing to the thread.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Mister Sheds,

I don't think you look daft at all...but your ears do make me laugh! I am a veteran of this site oops and your view and the view of the young and old are all greatly appreciated...keep it up. Also you don't need to be a father to make a comment about fathering matters.  Thanks for the replay all the same.
Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Exactly what I was thinking...(waves at BlackJamaican!), is that an insult? Or just simply what it says...you're waving at me in a cyber way of saying hello? If is just a way of saying hello then hello back to you Miss Dark, if it's an insult....well then I am not offended...try again


No no insult- I was just in a silly frame of mind and Mrs Magpie being called Mrs Pie just made me chuckle
Sheddy was waving hello, he is a very friendly fella.*waves at sheddy*


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


> No no insult- I was just in a silly frame of mind and Mrs Magpie being called Mrs Pie just made me chuckle
> Sheddy was waving hello, he is a very friendly fella.*waves at sheddy*


Still a bit confused you didn't say/type wave.... it was someone else! And now you're saying "He's a friendly fella"  ...just how 'friendly' is "friendly"? I have two kids for... a woman...tell him that please!  Also I specialise in making (women) chuckle!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 17, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Still a bit confused you didn't say/type wave.... it was someone else! And now you're saying "He's a friendly fella"  ...just how 'friendly' is "friendly"? I have two kids for... a woman...tell him that please! Also I specialise in making (women) chuckle!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 17, 2012)

kalidarkone said:


>


You  at me and I'll  at you, plus a  and  and I'll raise you a , fold if you must


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


Would you like an explanation?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, is this going to go well too?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Would you like an explanation?


 
If you have one.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2012)

What's to explain ? OP seems pretty self explanatory to me


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello! I am not a dad, and don't live in Brixton. So I shall ignore your invite. But I am rather friendly, in my own way!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey you guys are Urban75 veterans...you all wanna take me on? Ok I am a gentleman as well as being a gentle man so your pokes and jibes will not make me resort to a strong line of text. I posted my/this message because I had a marvellous time with my kids and the people/organiser I met there are doing a great thing and it's all done for free! They only ask for a donation if you don't have you didn't have to give.

But what she does need is good role model dads like me and not the likes of RaverDrew, NankerPhelge or Dessiato...if was up to me I would love to have you all take part in our next meeting and scheduled outings.

Basically Spliff smokers, Woman's Perverts or little boys sticking two fingers up to society are not needed. This 'Thread' is now dead. But if you want to get involved you have the contact details (don't mention your online persona's and you should be ok) above...use them and be helpful for once in your life and not just for personal gain 5t3lla.

Well it was nice to get to know you sissies and I mean that in a nice way seriously (it means something else in my language), so until the next thread take care....I will follow you all.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hey you guys are Urban75 veterans...you all wanna take me on? Ok I am a gentleman as well as being a gentle man so your pokes and jibes will not make me resort to a strong line of text. I posted my/this message because I had a marvellous time with my kids and the people/organiser I met there are doing a great thing and it's all done for free! They only ask for a donation if you don't have you didn't have to give.
> 
> But what she does need is good role model dads like me and not the likes of RaverDrew, NankerPhelge or Dessiato...if was up to me I would love to have you all take part in our next meeting and scheduled outings.
> 
> ...


 
Whoa there, before you start running me off like that, you do realise I'm actually in support of your project/event right ?

edit: forget it, waste of time...


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a gay dad, and feel that I may not be very welcome at the Fathers Club. Are there any other gay fathers in the club? 
There are around half-a-dozen of us gays in the Gay Fathers Club, all interested to meet with you. Perhaps you could meet us personally at the next event and introduce us to some of your friends.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Whoa there, before you start running me off like that, you do realise I'm actually in support of your project/event right ?


Ok Mr...Don't give me a hard time...I am just a simple man who gets most things I do wrong (i.e. posting main message late!), I am new here and don't quite understand how things all fit together.  So I will retract what I said about you and only you.  Your cool man and we would appreciate all the help you can give.  Also you make a mean spliff man!!!!!!!


----------



## weepiper (Jun 18, 2012)

how bizarre.


----------



## harpo (Jun 18, 2012)

So not a veteran of this site after all?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> I'm a gay dad, and feel that I may not be very welcome at the Fathers Club. Are there any other gay fathers in the club?
> There are around half-a-dozen of us gays in the Gay Fathers Club, all interested to meet with you. Perhaps you could meet us personally at the next event and introduce us to some of your friends.


What the muck!!! Who give a puck who you 'Love'....if you can help then help...why bring your deviancy into this nice and pleasant conversation?

Also thanks for telling me you're gay...you swallow anything...arsehole?

And we can meet when the time is right ok?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2012)

who is this tool?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> What the muck!!! Who give a puck who you 'Love'....if you can help then help...why bring your deviancy into this nice and pleasant conversation?
> 
> Also thanks for telling me you're gay...you swallow anything...arsehole?
> 
> And we can meet when the time is right ok?



Holy crap


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> why bring your deviancy into this nice and pleasant conversation?


 
What deviancy?



BlackJamaican said:


> Also thanks for telling me you're gay...you swallow anything...arsehole?


 
Yes, arsehole when I get the chance.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 18, 2012)

WAY WAY OUT OF ORDER!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

harpo said:


> So not a veteran of this site after all?


After all?  Wish I knew what you mean...but if you are referring to me you are right, I am not a veteran of this site....maybe 3 week old baby.

If you are referring to some of the others like Mrs Pie then you are wrong....not only is she a veteran...she's a very old one (at least that's what she says!)


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> What deviancy?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, arsehole when I get the chance.


I have to try that one day.....I like to experience new things.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2012)

Think you've been smoking too many of those strong spliffs of mine...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> I'm a gay dad, and feel that I may not be very welcome at the Fathers Club. Are there any other gay fathers in the club?
> There are around half-a-dozen of us gays in the Gay Fathers Club, all interested to meet with you. Perhaps you could meet us personally at the next event and introduce us to some of your friends.



You could start a gay grandads group now, matey


----------



## harpo (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> After all? Wish I knew what you mean...but if you are referring to me you are right, I am not a veteran of this site....maybe 3 week old baby.
> 
> If you are referring to some of the others like Mrs Pie then you are wrong....not only is she a veteran...she's a very old one (at least that's what she says!)


 
Post 15


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> I have to try that one day.....I like to experience new things.


 
You should, but you didn't answer my question.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

weepiper said:


> how bizarre.


Hello Weepiper,

Because I am new here I have been reading all you guys are saying.  I like to write - how bizarre, tells me nothing at all.  Lady MacWee, expand just a little for a simple man please....I want to understand why Jackobi is bizarre...so he swallows that's not bizarre in the mammal nation.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hello Weepiper,
> 
> Because I am new here I have been reading all you guys are saying. I like to write - how bizarre, tells me nothing at all. Lady MacWee, expand just a little for a simple man please....I want to understand why Jackobi is bizarre...so he swallows that's not bizarre in the mammal nation.


 
Jackobi isn't bizarre, but you are.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2012)

weepiper said:


> You're not that new or you wouldn't know I'm female (it doesn't say on my profile). Jackobi isn't bizarre, but you are.


 
or that you're Scottish  (lady MacWee?)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2012)

'I am a simple man' is transparent shtick too


----------



## weepiper (Jun 18, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> or that you're Scottish  (lady MacWee?)


 
I edited. Tagline.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Whoa there, before you start running me off like that, you do realise I'm actually in support of your project/event right ?
> 
> edit: forget it, waste of time...


Thanks for you support...although it only lasted 20 minutes it was greatly appreciated.  But please understand I do not run or have anything to do with the project.  I was just a punter who was invited and went and had a great time.  You not helping them is not harming me at all only the children.  Your decision.  I can assure you it was not a waste of time.  Take care


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 18, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Jackobi isn't bizarre, but you are.


 
Yeah, I'm not bizarre, you are.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

weepiper said:


> I edited. Tagline.


What is the 'tagline'? And no I am not from Scotland.  Born and bread in Brixton.  Anyone writing anything to do with me please try and make a sentence...don't worry about the grammar mine is just as bad.  Miss MacWee  I just like to play around with the handles. And by handles I mean the names which people call themselves.  Regards, BlackJamaican....(I only swallow a few things)


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> Yeah, I'm not bizarre, you are.


Tell that to Miss MackWee, I was confused also.  Still all that know me knows I am non bizarre.  Do you guy have to defend yourselves against all jibes?  Can't you let things go past without comment?  This site is tough!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Tell that to Miss MackWee, I was confused also. Still all that know me knows I am non bizarre. Do you guy have to defend yourselves against all jibes? Can't you let things go past without comment? This site is tough!!!!!!!!!!


 
um, you're the one who came on here and insulted about 5 or 6 very well-known posters on the first page of your first thread. 
I'm still waiting for my insult by the way...


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> 'I am a simple man' is transparent shtick too


Estella, I can't work out what you've said....I think that makes me a simple man.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> who is this tool?


I can't believe how this conversation is going??  This tool do you mean man?  If yes then I am the Blackjamaican and you are Miss Caphat.  I don't know what more to say.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> What the muck!!! Who give a puck who you 'Love'....if you can help then help...why bring your deviancy into this nice and pleasant conversation?
> 
> Also thanks for telling me you're gay...you swallow anything...arsehole?
> 
> And we can meet when the time is right ok?


Homophobic remarks are not acceptable on this forum.

Also please do not mess about with other posters' usernames or randomly accuse them of stuff.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> I can't believe how this conversation is going?? This tool do you mean man? If yes then I am the Blackjamaican and you are Miss Caphat. I don't know what more to say.


 
aw, come on! you can do better than that!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2012)

on second thought, you'd better listen to FridgeMagnet. 
I'm still disappointed though


----------



## fogbat (Jun 18, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> 'I am a simple man' is transparent shtick too


Simple ton, obviously.


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Do you guy have to defend yourselves against all jibes? Can't you let things go past without comment? This site is tough!!!!!!!!!!


 
You should post a thread in the General Forum to introduce yourself. That way more people can get to know you better.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2012)

Blimey.  It's like Rory on a particularly lucid and coherent day.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> You should post a thread in the General Forum to introduce yourself. That way more people can get to know you better.


oh stop it


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> oh stop it, you _are_ awful!


Is it only me that mentally completed Fridgey's sentence in Kenneth Williams' voice?

It is?  Oh...


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Homophobic remarks are not acceptable on this forum.
> 
> Also please do not mess about with other posters' usernames or randomly accuse them of stuff.


Finally I've reached the top dog!  It has taken me only one day...not bad even for my record.  Look I have offended no, one especially the gays here.  As for the names...look at your's?  AmmoniaSnookerBalls why can't I make a little fun out of that....just for fun?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> Is it only me that mentally completed Fridgey's sentence in Kenneth Williams' voice?
> 
> It is?  Oh...


I was thinking of posting either a Kenneth Williams, or something from Muriel's Wedding. But either might detract from the seriousness of the thread.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> You should post a thread in the General Forum to introduce yourself. That way more people can get to know you better.


Miss Jackobi that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me since I have here.  Your my only friend


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh come _on_.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss Jackobi that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me since I have here. Your my only friend


Hello sweetie.  I've had a long day and you're conveniently available for shredding.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss Jackobi that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me since I have here. Your my only friend


"You're"


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


>


Ok it seems the whole of Brixton is on my back...well I have broad shoulders.  Yes if I am allowed to survive on this site, maybe you lot will appreciate my finer qualities.  Miss Magnet are you really angry at something?  I will post something new which you guys will love and laugh, give me a moment to get the info.  Miss Magnet don't ban me just yet this info is for all.........give me 5 minutes ..... Please


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> "You're"


What the l;ck//// do you realise how fast I am yping?  Many people like you love to correct my English...tthanks for the help man.  I like you're style and I appreciat thehelp.


----------



## Jackobi (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss Jackobi that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me since I have here. Your my only friend


 
As I recently asked my 10 year old when she 'insulted' me by calling me a 'girl'; Is being a girl somehow less worthy than being a boy?
She understood immediately that she was belittling her own gender, and women in general.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> What the l;ck//// do you realise how fast I am yping? Many people like you love to correct my English...tthanks for the help man. I like you're style and I appreciat thehelp.


"Your"


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Hello sweetie. I've had a long day and you're conveniently available for shredding.


You guys are crashing my very smart phone.  I aM tying my hardest to answer your questions as best I can and I am still at work in the office and I don't want the boss to see.  You called me sweety...Miss MackWee said you shouldn't mess with my name....but I don't mind if you call me BJ, most girls do.  Sweety is also cool  I has a nice ring to ti.  I don't mind what you call me....it's just nice to get a pleasant message from time to time.  Have a nice day Regards BJ


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> As I recently asked my 10 year old when she 'insulted' me by calling me a 'girl'; Is being a girl somehow less worthy than being a boy?
> She understood immediately that she was belittling her own gender, and women in general.


Well said man you have a very smart girl.  Lucky man.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> You guys are crashing my very smart phone. I aM tying my hardest to answer your questions as best I can and I am still at work in the office and I don't want the boss to see. You called me sweety...Miss MackWee said you shouldn't mess with my name....but I don't mind if you call me BJ, most girls do. Sweety is also cool I has a nice ring to ti. I don't mind what you call me....it's just nice to get a pleasant message from time to time. Have a nice day Regards BJ


Continue like this by all means, you're not doing yourself any favours. FWIW I prefer to leave genitals out of it, they get in the way of debate. You get my drift?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Corax said:


> "Your"


Your crashing my smart phone brother, Look I now realise that you have been to a better school than me ok.  Your not gonna get a praise fro correcting my grammatical mistakes Also I will do my best not to use perfect bad English.  You're travel to another country with another language and see if you get the same treatment your giving to mine.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Continue like this by all means, you're not doing yourself any favours. FWIW I prefer to leave genitals out of it, they get in the way of debate. You get my drift?


Who's talking about genitals Bro?  Who's thread you reading?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Who's talking about genitals Bro? Who's thread you reading?


Sweetie, you appear to be obsessed with who's male and who's female.  It's very childish.  Also pointless as we come here to talk, not to fuck.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Sweetie, you appear to be obsessed with who's male and who's female. It's very childish. Also pointless as we come here to talk, not to fuck.


Hi who ever gender you are, I am not here to make love to anyone.  Why do you think I cover my face...Even I know it's not pleasant I have make love for over I don't even know...My childeren are 3 , 6 the last time Imadelove was to their mother.  I got lucky.  Anyway sex is not on my mind.  I am trying to send you some info about this week end which you might like to be involved in.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

New message posted...let's all me nice this time.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> Your crashing my smart phone brother, Look I now realise that you have been to a better school than me ok.  Your not gonna get a praise fro correcting my grammatical mistakes Also I will do my best not to use perfect bad English.  You're travel to another country with another language and see if you get the same treatment your giving to mine.



"You're"


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> What's to explain ? OP seems pretty self explanatory to me


It's been a very heavy and hard day Mr Drew...I'm just leaving the office now!!  Thank you for my first like...you've made my day.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2012)

d





BlackJamaican said:


> New message posted...let's all me nice this time.


 
I don't know if this is what you meant, but you didn't post a new thread. 
You sent me a private message saying that you had started a new conversation.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 18, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> d
> 
> I don't know if this is what you meant, but you didn't post a new thread.
> You sent me a private message saying that you had started a new conversation.


Hello Miss Caphat, yes I was just notifying you of my actions seeing as I made a slight promise I would do something along those lines.

Have a good night...you guys tired me out (and my fingers!!)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't notify people of what you are doing. Just do it.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hello Miss Caphat, yes I was just notifying you of my actions seeing as I made a slight promise I would do something along those lines.
> 
> Have a good night...you guys tired me out (and my fingers!!)


 
I still don't understand what you meant though. You sent me a message about a 'new conversation' which means you sent me a message saying you sent me a message


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2012)

But how would you know he'd sent you a message unless he sent you a message saying he'd sent you a message?


----------



## xes (Jun 19, 2012)

I think this poor fella's got off on the wrong foot slightly. Give the guy a break! He's just trying to be light hearted and have a bit of a laugh.

Don't worry BlackJamacian, give them a chance, they can be a really nice bunch. 

And welcome.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> But what she does need is good role model dads like me and not the likes of RaverDrew, NankerPhelge or Dessiato.......


 
What do you know about the 'role model dad' credentials of anyone here?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

xes said:


> I think this poor fella's got off on the wrong foot slightly. Give the guy a break! He's just trying to be light hearted and have a bit of a laugh.
> 
> Don't worry BlackJamacian, give them a chance, they can be a really nice bunch.
> 
> And welcome.


Alsoi have digii designC24 desk!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Alsoi have digii designC24 desk!


Hey Mr Xes...Thank you for the nice words.  I was trying to reply to your message via my phone but it became too much for me!  What I was trying to say was that I have Roland Fantom G7 and a digi design C24 desk in my music studio...I love to make music what do you do?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2012)

xes said:


> I think this poor fella's got off on the wrong foot slightly. Give the guy a break! He's just trying to be light hearted and have a bit of a laugh.
> 
> Don't worry BlackJamacian, give them a chance, they can be a really nice bunch.
> 
> And welcome.


 
Your deviancy is ruining this nice thread


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What do you know about the 'role model dad' credentials of anyone here?


I know nothing. But by the names people gives themselves makes me think...not good credentials MonkeyBoy!  No black man would call himself 'Monkey Boy' so I take it you are not black, therefore you see no problems calling yourself as such.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Your deviancy is ruining this nice thread


Stella Good Morning, I can't help being deviant...it's part of my cheeky character...the thread was going just fine until you joined in  have a nice day and talk soon


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TopCat (Jun 19, 2012)

I am a good dad, but do like spliffs and don't rule out bum sex. Am I welcome?


----------



## xes (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hey Mr Xes...Thank you for the nice words. I was trying to reply to your message via my phone but it became too much for me! What I was trying to say was that I have Roland Fantom G7 and a digi design C24 desk in my music studio...I love to make music what do you do?


Me? I do as little as possible! But I do have a x0xb0x and a little electribe which I tinker with occasionally. (I love acid music, you may have guessed that with the 303 in my avatar) Though I want to replace the electribe with something a little more "live" if you know what I mean. Wish I had more time to play with them though.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2012)

Are we allowed to say "hello Firky" any more?


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> But what she does need is good role model dads like me and not the likes of RaverDrew, NankerPhelge or Dessiato...if was up to me I would love to have you all take part in our next meeting and scheduled outings.
> 
> Basically Spliff smokers, Woman's Perverts or little boys sticking two fingers up to society are not needed.


 He's actually managed to call out nearly the whole of urban. 


harpo said:


> So not a veteran of this site after all?


 


Corax said:


> Blimey. It's like Rory on a particularly lucid and coherent day.





two sheds said:


> Are we allowed to say "hello Firky" any more?


----------



## rover07 (Jun 19, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Are we allowed to say "hello Firky" any more?



No.

Hello FoxyRed! 

(too soon for fish?)


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 19, 2012)

Never too soon for fish.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I am a good dad, but do like spliffs and don't rule out bum sex. Am I welcome?


Good afternoon Mr TopCat (love the name!), look...I know you like spliffs (who doesn't?) and I'm sure you are a good dad (your indignation of my words proves that) and what's wrong with a little bum sex(from time to time?) as I'm sure they say..."It never did me any harm!" so I suppose on the whole you are welcome to come.  But if you mention my name and then go on to misbehave, I will not be happy with you then we will see if you rule out cricket bat bum sex....anyway call me...I have a secret I wish to share


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

xes said:


> Me? I do as little as possible! But I do have a x0xb0x and a little electribe which I tinker with occasionally. (I love acid music, you may have guessed that with the 303 in my avatar) Though I want to replace the electribe with something a little more "live" if you know what I mean. Wish I had more time to play with them though.


Hello again xes, I will be making a website for Native Instruments - Machine, check it out it could be the solution to your empty feeling inside (don't tell TopCat you have this empty feeling inside...he may make a suggestion not to your liking).​


----------



## TopCat (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> anyway call me...I have a secret I wish to share


 Let me guess, you ache to be bent over and taken eh?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Let me guess, you ache to be bent over and taken eh?


Hi Mr TopCat...sorry for such a delay in my reply, I've been trying for a long time to think of a suitable reply to your outrageous suggestion but I just could not. So I might as well talk straight from the heart and tell you the truth. I do admire your name and the size of your sperm and I do yearn to be "Bent over and taken" by anybody but you...so set me up with someone between 22 and 85 I like new experiences. Regards, BlackJamaican.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Never too soon for fish.


Big Fish...(do you mind if I call you BigFish?), I can see why you're happy catching this fish...you probably thought it was a long lost brother seeing as you both have the same pout!!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Big Fish...(do you mind if I call you BigFish?), I can see why you're happy catching this fish...you probably thought it was a long lost brother seeing as you both have the same pout!!


It's not me, it's some fish torturer, probably North American judging my the fish and the hat.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It's not me, it's some fish torturer, probably North American judging my the fish and the hat.


Well I am glad about that....probably avoided a great back lash from the 75 community!  I love Jedi,...you got cool moves?  I just realised you've been corrupted by the dark side...I suppose that's a good thing living in Brixton!!


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Well I am glad about that....probably avoided a great back lash from the 75 community! I love Jedi,...you got cool moves? I just realised you've been corrupted by the dark side...I suppose that's a good thing living in Brixton!!


I don't live in Brixton, it's not that darkside though - certainly had better shops than any of the so called 'rougher' areas of my home town, Nottingham even before it went a bit posh.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2012)

Good evening to you BlackJamaican! 

I followed your posts and found them good reading. But then you sullied yourself by lambasting others with false slurs! Why do you come here so full of hate BlackJamaican?


----------



## Me76 (Jun 19, 2012)

This thread is bizarre


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 19, 2012)

Me76 said:


> This thread is bizarre


 
It's a little unusual.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> Hi Mr TopCat...sorry for such a delay in my reply, I've been trying for a long time to think of a suitable reply to your outrageous suggestion but I just could not. So I might as well talk straight from the heart and tell you the truth. I do admire your name and the size of your sperm and I do yearn to be "Bent over and taken" by anybody but you...so set me up with someone between 22 and 85 I like new experiences. Regards, BlackJamaican.



(((TC's giant sperm))) 

This thread would be hilarious if it were not for the blatant homophobia


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

Corax said:


> Good evening to you BlackJamaican!
> 
> I followed your posts and found them good reading. But then you sullied yourself by lambasting others with false slurs! Why do you come here so full of hate BlackJamaican?





Corax said:


> Good evening to you BlackJamaican!
> 
> I followed your posts and found them good reading. But then you sullied yourself by lambasting others with false slurs! Why do you come here so full of hate BlackJamaican?


Goodness...I just don't know what I am doing wrong!!  I do admit that I poke fun at people but yesterday my fingers were on fire with the responses this thread was getting and maybe yes I went too far at times.  False slurs...there could of been so many that I don't know what struck home and what didn't.  To be honest I meant nothing for I don't know anyone here except that guy who swallows anything...what a guy!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

kittyP said:


> (((TC's giant sperm)))
> 
> This thread would be hilarious if it were not for the blatant homophobia


Are you a gay also?  Why O' why do you guy keep accusing me of this crime (and it is), I am just talking.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 19, 2012)

Maybe it's better to get to know the boards and the people better and let them know you better before piss-taking/sarcastic type joking around because it's impossible to get an idea of what you do and don't mean yet. Same as when you start a new job. You know you're settling in when people start joking with you, they don't tend to do it at first, and neither does the new employee, IME.

For instance do you mean homophobia is a crime or homosexuality is a crime.  I can't tell.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

Me76 said:


> This thread is bizarre


Just please don't make it more bizarre (that word seems to be popular on this site)...I have read your comment, appreciate it and replied to it.  But if I've offended you then I am very sorry.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe it's better to get to know the boards and the people better and let them know you better before piss-taking/sarcastic type joking around because it's impossible to get an idea of what you do and don't mean yet. Same as when you start a new job. You know you're settling in when people start joking with you, they don't tend to do it at first, and neither does the new employee, IME.
> 
> For instance do you mean homophobia is a crime or homosexuality is a crime. I can't tell.


I am sure they both are in certain situations.  But please I am definitely not here to discuss gay matters...you guy are better suited to do that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Are you a gay also?


 You don't have to be gay to find homophobia offensive, just as you don't have to be black to find racism offensive.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> I am sure they both are in certain situations. But please I am definitely not here to discuss gay matters...you guy are better suited to do that.


 

When you said this: 


BlackJamaican said:


> Are you a gay also? *Why O' why do you guy keep accusing me of this crime (and it is)*, I am just talking.


 
what did you mean was a crime?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> Are you a gay also?  Why O' why do you guy keep accusing me of this crime (and it is), I am just talking.



Does it matter if I am gay or not? 

Unfortunately it's the talking that is causing people to think your being homophobic.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe it's better to get to know the boards and the people better and let them know you better before piss-taking/sarcastic type joking around because it's impossible to get an idea of what you do and don't mean yet. Same as when you start a new job. You know you're settling in when people start joking with you, they don't tend to do it at first, and neither does the new employee, IME.
> 
> For instance do you mean homophobia is a crime or homosexuality is a crime. I can't tell.


As for the rest of the stuff you are going on about...hey man this is the modern technological age...I'm multi-tasking (as I do at work), right now I am on the phone whilst typing to you.  Reading all these annoying, accusative, funny replies (yours is the most sensible!), doing my photoshop work (flyer for Digi design), eating my breakfast (it's that type of day!!), my ex is sending me texts because she was being nosy today by coming to my office and saw a photo of my new girlfriend (just a friend, but don't tell her that) and gave me a hard time in front of my boss!!   So I don't have time to s l o w l y  get to now you lot...see it as speed dating.  I will get to know all soon enough (as long as Miss Pie don't ban me!) because I've just seen something she's said that deserves a response. I hope you as an elderly man will follow my example.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> You don't have to be gay to find homophobia offensive, just as you don't have to be black to find racism offensive.


So wrong Miss Pie....so wrong.  A white man finding racism offensive towards a black man is sadly, empty....he's not really offended...he just 'knows' he should be!  Say something to me (and I don't remember saying even if I was black!! it's just a name?...like ours (are you a Magpie?), and it does offend me for I feel it in the bottom of my heart and my blood runs cold sometime I might even tremble, tremble, tremble....where you there when they crucified my Lord..... I love to sing.

Regards,
BlackJamaiacan


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> When you said this:
> 
> 
> what did you mean was a crime?


Ok that's cool...homophobic is what I was referring to.  I like you your a levelled headed man, we can talk me and you any time.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> So wrong Miss Pie....so wrong. A white man finding racism offensive towards a black man is sadly, empty....he's not really offended...he just 'knows' he should be! Say something to me (and I don't remember saying even if I was black!! it's just a name?...like ours (are you a Magpie?), and it does offend me for I feel it in the bottom of my heart and my blood runs cold sometime I might even tremble, tremble, tremble....where you there when they crucified my Lord..... I love to sing.
> 
> Regards,
> BlackJamaiacan


bullshit
i am a white Welsh man and all forms of racism seriously offend me and i challenge it wherever i hear it
and homphobia


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

Good night all you guys knows how to treat new members.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> A white man finding racism offensive towards a black man is sadly, empty....he's not really offended...he just 'knows' he should be!


How sad you think that. I can only assume that you are someone who is devoid of empathy, or even the concept of it.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 19, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:
			
		

> So wrong Miss Pie....so wrong.  A white man finding racism offensive towards a black man is sadly, empty....he's not really offended...he just 'knows' he should be!  Say something to me (and I don't remember saying even if I was black!! it's just a name?...like ours (are you a Magpie?), and it does offend me for I feel it in the bottom of my heart and my blood runs cold sometime I might even tremble, tremble, tremble....where you there when they crucified my Lord..... I love to sing.
> 
> Regards,
> BlackJamaiacan



Utter utter horse shit! 

I am pretty convinced that you are a returning poster trolling so bowing out now.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> How sad you think that. I can only assume that you are someone who is devoid of empathy, or even the concept of it.


That hurts Miss Pie...devoid of empathy, would make me inhumane!   Very low blow....what did I say to deserve that?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 19, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Utter utter horse shit!
> 
> I am pretty convinced that you are a returning poster trolling so bowing out now.


Firstly not to sure what a 'retuning poster' is, or trolling.  So please don't go.......oh shes gone  and I was gonna praise her cat.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 19, 2012)

You still here?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> What the muck!!! Who give a puck who you 'Love'....if you can help then help...why bring your deviancy into this nice and pleasant conversation?
> 
> Also thanks for telling me you're gay...you swallow anything...arsehole?
> 
> And we can meet when the time is right ok?


Less of the 1970s-style homophobic ranting please.


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Goodness...I just don't know what I am doing wrong!! I do admit that I poke fun at people but yesterday my fingers were on fire with the responses this thread was getting and maybe yes I went too far at times. False slurs...there could of been so many that I don't know what struck home and what didn't. To be honest I meant nothing for I don't know anyone here except that guy who swallows anything...what a guy!


You poke fun but your firey fingers don't listen to orders!! Maybe going too far is making the sparks on your thumb? The false slurs are mounting. You should be careful Black Jamaican!

I have a question for you - will you partake of it? You would be kind to do so, not just to me but to you also! Do you have any relatives, associates, friends or colleagues who still reside in Antilles? I have a friend whose uncle is there, and is in some trouble. You need not fear, the trouble is very much not of his own making! He needs some assistance for the transferring of his funds (a lot, he is a successful businessman!) to a safe place. I can not help, it requires someone in Jamaica itself . He needs a person or persons abiding on the island just to allow him to give them his funds to keep them safe while he sorts out the injustice he is being unfairly persecuted with. They would be generously and beneficiently rewarded for their help of course! I hope you may know of a person who can be a solution to the good man's problem.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> You poke fun but your firey fingers don't listen to orders!! Maybe going too far is making the sparks on your thumb? The false slurs are mounting. You should be careful Black Jamaican!
> 
> I have a question for you - will you partake of it? You would be kind to do so, not just to me but to you also! Do you have any relatives, associates, friends or colleagues who still reside in Antilles? I have a friend whose uncle is there, and is in some trouble. You need not fear, the trouble is very much not of his own making! He needs some assistance for the transferring of his funds (a lot, he is a successful businessman!) to a safe place. I can not help, it requires someone in Jamaica itself . He needs a person or persons abiding on the island just to allow him to give them his funds to keep them safe while he sorts out the injustice he is being unfairly persecuted with. They would be generously and beneficiently rewarded for their help of course! I hope you may know of a person who can be a solution to the good man's problem.


What the pluck...I had to close down my e-mail account to stop getting messages like this!! Look, I would love to help that good man friend of yours but online I make it a habbit of never getting involved in money matters...I just have to much on my plate at this moment (for one answering all these replies).

So sorry I can not assist you but I will take your advice about being more pleasant with my homophobic responses.  Have a great day and sunny day. Regards, BlackJamaican  

P.s. I don't know anyone in Jamaica - my handle does not represent my colour or nationality...it's for something esle entirely!


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> What the pluck...I had to close down my e-mail account to stop getting messages like this!! Look, I would love to help that good man friend of yours but online I make it a habbit of never getting involved in money matters...I just have to much on my plate at this moment (for one answering all these replies).
> 
> So sorry I can not assist you but I will take your advice about being more pleasant with my homophobic responses. Have a great day and sunny day. Regards, BlackJamaican
> 
> P.s. I don't know anyone in Jamaica - my handle does not represent my colour or nationality...it's for something esle entirely!


Thank you for your prompt reply!

I'm sorry to hear that you do not know anyone in Jamaica.  But don't be terrified, there is some good news! Only 30 minutes ago a lady in Jamaica (a civil servant, a very honourable person) found her good heart and offered to give assistance. As they might say in "Impossible Mission", the first stage of the plan is complete! 

But there is still the final accomplishment that needs to be extradited. The funds are still at risk whilst they sit in the governance of Jamaica. My good man friend is very confident that he will be fine in the ending, but he is anxious that he may be stolen from before then. The people persecuting him are bad men from government and banking, and one would not put anything beyond their consideration! For his family and future to be made safe, he must move his funds away from their grasping fingers, and knows of the UK as an honourable country where his accumulation will be safe. He does not think that my bank will be safe as his phones may have been tapped and we speak often (he is a good man). He needs some kind hearted stranger to allow him to give them the funds in the UK (transferred from the kind lady's account). They would need to be an extremely trustworthy person, as the sum transferred will be near to €2,000,000 and he does not desire to lose it!! But, it will be a service of such extreme value to him, he wants to give them €100,000 to recognise their kind hearted service.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you....


 
Thanks for your prompt reply also...I still can help...don't write in this thread any more about banking matters...I do believe there is a different forum for that type of request.

Regards, BlackJamaican.  

Don't write to me about such matter any more please!


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2012)

BlackJamaican said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply also...I still can help...don't write in this thread any more about banking matters...I do believe there is a different forum for that type of request.
> 
> Regards, BlackJamaican.
> 
> Don't write to me about such matter any more please!


I will write as to whatever I wish to write!!  Who do you think you are coming here with your homophobia and your refusal to help good men?  You have no rights to dictate what I should write, you are a tiny sparrow, and I have amassed the feathers of an Eagle!!!  Perhaps you should look further afield instead of goose-stepping a forum you are a new addition to, wearing the hat of a dictator!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 20, 2012)

HEAD IN EAGLES CLAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> I will write as to whatever I wish to write!! Who do you think you are coming here with your homophobia and your refusal to help good men? You have no rights to dictate what I should write, you are a tiny sparrow, and I have amassed the feathers of an Eagle!!! Perhaps you should look further afield instead of goose-stepping a forum you are a new addition to, wearing the hat of a dictator!!


Hi Guys, I would like this typical Nigerian spam mail (don't know how it ended up here) but you guys have an amazing amount of likes.  But let's be serious; I follow you Corax because I think you are cool.  Why start on me with stuff like this?  It's cool all the same...I will not block you yet...we all deserve a second chance just like the one I believe I was given some days ago.  

This thread was started about a fathers day event, I would rather keep things to that subject.  Sorry for bringing on the wrath of the mighty Eagle...the king of the birds!  Take pity on this humble sparrow (with a bigger hick than yours) and leave me to continue my miserable existence. All the same have a sunny day.  Regards BlackJamaican...I have been well and truly told and will not make such mistakes again.


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2012)

I have petitioned the administrators of this internet, and they have agreed that you shall forthwith be added to their LIST.  You should accept this in humble fashion, and be cautioned commensurately!

Let that be an ending to the matters!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 20, 2012)

Corax said:


> I have petitioned the administrators of this internet, and they have agreed that you shall forthwith be added to their LIST. You should accept this in humble fashion, and be cautioned commensurately!
> 
> Let that be an ending to the matters!


Ok well said


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 23, 2013)

First it was chocolate then I wanted to track down the homophobic rant and now it feels like I've been on drugs. Possibly the most bizarre thread I've read on here which includes the fencingmatt one from ore. WTF !


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, not wanting to start anything ...but is that a compliment or you just being mean? 

If you are interested in being a helpful Dad then there is an event next Saturday that could do with your support....St Andrew's Church SE4 an all day event...come!


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hi, not wanting to start anything ...but is that a compliment or you just being mean?
> 
> If you are interested in being a helpful Dad then there is an event next Saturday that could do with your support....St Andrew's Church SE4 an all day event...come!


 
HI BJ it probably lies somewhere in between on your oddysey towards the light of Urban understanding - I  read through the thread in whole and found it rather crazy but untimately fascinating and head spanking (in I think a good way and your turn of phrase and way of expressing yourself interesting and unique to say the least!). Sadly I'm not a dad and now never will be and will be at Glastonbury enjoying myself so must turn down your kind offer. Good luck with your event though and apologies if I've been dragging up something that has been put to bed and sorted. Mrs ibilly and myself will certainly be checking out this legendary chocolate in due course though - your job of marketing it along with other urbanites fulsome praise has ensured job well done.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2013)

Are gay dads welcome then? Or straight dads who like to suck arse? I am unsure and would appreciate some clarification.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2013)

Annual


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2013)

TopCat said:


> ... suck arse


 
How does that work then?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> How does that work then?


 
You need to get out more mate.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2013)

It seems so. But where would I go to find out about arse sucking?


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hi, not wanting to start anything ...but is that a compliment or you just being mean?
> 
> If you are interested in being a helpful Dad then there is an event next Saturday that could do with your support....St Andrew's Church SE4 an all day event...come!


 
But Black Jamaican, first you must satisfy our rightful curiosity!  Have you recanted your shameful previous stance in a hearty and ebullient manner?  Do your thumbs no longer spit hateful venom at those that lie with another that is not of your choosing?  Do you take off your hat of a dictator, and dress instead in the floral summer patterns of acceptance, brandishing the feathered rattle-stick of acceptance?

If you have failed to do so then none can cross the threshold of your St Andrew's Church SE4 all day event without besmirching their good souls.  Such assurances are vitally required for good men to be reassured that your St Andrew's Church SE4 all day event is what you claim it to be, and not a vipers nest of homophobic mendacity!!


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Are gay dads welcome then? Or straight dads who like to suck arse? I am unsure and would appreciate some clarification.


 

Hello TopCat, you know I love to give clarification....it's just that people don't understand my clarifications for some reason I can't quite put my finger on, I need to look into that or get some professional advice.

Anyway here goes....  *ALL* people are welcome...especially *DADS* of any nationality....especially dads from an *African* background....for this is the demography which is greatly under represented in our groups, events and functions.

Now, I don't see anything wrong with arse sucking.....(it never did me any harm)....so if you like to suck arse, like having your arsehole sucked, stroked or tickled...your still welcome and encouraged to come.  Even if, you're just an arsehole, TopCat  I'm sure you will be welcomed with open arms (or arse....whichever is the standard greeting for people who like to suck arseholes - I should bring to your attention St Andrew's Church is not a Catholic Church! So I can't say for certain if it's a practice practiced there).

However....The event takes place in a Church and I would like you for the sake of the children to clear any greeting which you many deem risque with the Vicar beforehand.

Thanks for your interesting question TopCat, I hope that helps.
P.s. You will always be my favourite cartoon Cat!!
Now I must go and reply to a fan!!

Regards,
Blackjamaican


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> However....The event takes place in a Church and I would like you for the sake of the children to clear any greeting which you many deem risque with the Vicar beforehand.


what? like belllowing '*hi, blackjamaican, you homophobic fuckwit!*'when he walks in?


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> HI BJ it probably lies somewhere in between on your oddysey towards the light of Urban understanding - I read through the thread in whole and found it rather crazy but untimately fascinating and head spanking (in I think a good way and your turn of phrase and way of expressing yourself interesting and unique to say the least!). Sadly I'm not a dad and now never will be and will be at Glastonbury enjoying myself so must turn down your kind offer. Good luck with your event though and apologies if I've been dragging up something that has been put to bed and sorted. Mrs ibilly and myself will certainly be checking out this legendary chocolate in due course though - your job of marketing it along with other urbanites fulsome praise has ensured job well done.


 

Miss Billy,

I really hope you realise how much joy this message has given me (I know deep down I am unworthy), I have waited all day to respond for I had to give it my full attention (and just to read it again   !

It's nice to find someone capable of following and understand what I say (...how did you do it by the way?), I feel very close to you and in return now that you are on my radar I will read what you have to say about ... stuff.

Sadly I have moved on from the Chocolate Museum and back to my more worthwhile and satisfying projects.  Now another continues what I didn't start....it's true!!

You've mad this sad Dad....less sad!

As for the comments which followed I am still strong in my belief that people can change....I have!!

Anyway take care...
Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

Corax said:


> But Black Jamaican, first you must satisfy our rightful curiosity! Have you recanted your shameful previous stance in a hearty and ebullient manner? Do your thumbs no longer spit hateful venom at those that lie with another that is not of your choosing? Do you take off your hat of a dictator, and dress instead in the floral summer patterns of acceptance, brandishing the feathered rattle-stick of acceptance?
> 
> If you have failed to do so then none can cross the threshold of your St Andrew's Church SE4 all day event without besmirching their good souls. Such assurances are vitally required for good men to be reassured that your St Andrew's Church SE4 all day event is what you claim it to be, and not a vipers nest of homophobic mendacity!!


 

Hey Mr Corax,

You have a very menacing finger so I am not gonna mess about with you.  The words you use sound so familiar.....feathered rattle-stick of acceptance!!  Love the sound of that one too!  I do remember the *Hat* ....Which the *Great Eagle* ripped from the *Dictators* head!  And at that time I couldn't help a very good man with the acceptance of a few 100,000 in my bank account.  

So Yes Yes Yes I screamed from the top of Brockwell Park in to the night air..... *I REPENT!!!* But I have been here a long time Mr and even today as I logged I received a trophy for being here a long time....for saying many many thing over many many months.

So I repent not 1,2,3 or 4 but I repent to transgression 5 and 26,  58 through to 63 then none until 729 (which was a debatable one) then 355,256 and 355,258 and the last 3 64,356,782 ,3,4.  More that that I can not do.  But don't get me wrong I have learnt  great life lessons from this site and I appreciate it all.....(have you read the Celestine Prophecy?).

This will be a great day out for both communities....I'm sure we all know someone local to each postcode or close to the postcodes.  It will be good to see you there, so do come .... on and all.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> what? like belllowing '*hi, blackjamaican, you homophobic fuckwit!*'when he walks in?


 

Yes....comments like this should be cleared with the Vicar first.....simply the (F)-word is not accepted  in Church or around the young children.  I'm cool with BlackJamaican and homophobic...but not the 'hi' and I'm ambivalent about 'you'.

Hope to see you there.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss Billy,
> 
> I really hope you realise how much joy this message has given me (I know deep down I am unworthy), I have waited all day to respond for I had to give it my full attention (and just to read it again  !
> 
> It's nice to find someone capable of following and understand what I say (...how did you do it by the way?), I feel very close to you and in return now that you are on


 
Pleased for the joy but steady on with the understanding whilst my brain has over the years suffered from much self-abuse and as a consequence often operates as a mash-up machine rather than a more logical organic computer - your messages are sometimes cryptic, unfathomable and archaic in their mannered style. I've got you down as a middle class twee Lee Scratch Perry mixing your words and meanings into an almost indecipherable melange of meaning.No more Buju Banton stuff though - this is a place for enlightened souls.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> Pleased for the joy but steady on with the understanding whilst my brain has over the years suffered from much self-abuse and as a consequence often operates as a mash-up machine rather than a more logical organic computer - your messages are sometimes cryptic, unfathomable and archaic in their mannered style. I've got you down as a middle class twee Lee Scratch Perry mixing your words and meanings into an almost indecipherable melange of meaning.No more Buju Banton stuff though - this is a place for enlightened souls.


 
Ok I will not get carried away with the connection  Mr Perry is cool.

Take it easy Mr Billy, my days here are numbered This event is next week then I'm off on another project....which seems to be estate agent work!! I am no longer involved on the chocolate museum now the launch is over and their up and running, someone else does that thread....you can tell by the over use of exclamation points!

You don't know the BlackJamaican so I will tell you and only you....
I'm the one talking!



Stay in touch and come to this event if you can.

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> Hope to see you there.
> 
> Regards,
> BlackJamaican


as i possess neither a child nor a penis, you'll be lucky.


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> as i possess neither a child nor a penis, you'll be lucky.


 

Miss 79, you have it all backwards.....you need to possess a penis to get a child....and I am always lucky....see you there!

Regards,
BlackJamaican


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackJamaican said:


> Miss 79, you have it all backwards.....you need to possess a penis to get a child....and I am always lucky....see you there!
> 
> Regards,
> BlackJamaican


fuck off with the 'miss' shit while you're at it.
(you've had to be told that's not on before, haven't you?)


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 24, 2013)

Only seen here that weepiper is banned??


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> fuck off with the 'miss' shit while you're at it.
> (you've had to be told that's not on before, haven't you?)


 

Yes I have .... but that was a very long time ago....sorry Fufty79 it will not hppen a gain.

Oly because you said you dint' have a penis why I said Miss Rufty otherwise I wold of called you TuftyY9.

Accept my aplogies 

Regars
BlackJmaican


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

jesus christ


----------



## BlackJamaican (Jun 24, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> jesus christ


 

wht'a up?  No need to jibe, prick, penis or poke.....just be nice Tufty 79....you're not even 6 years older than me...we should be on the same wave length!  What's up?  How you doing?  How's life?

That's how I start my conversations.....although I have false teeth I always try to bit back.

Regars,
Blackjamaican


----------



## Corax (Jun 24, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Only seen here that weepiper is banned??


 
Wut?  

Self-requested ban to get stuff done maybe?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 24, 2013)

yes


----------

